# C88+ CIS setup, colors changed



## toastynhere (Mar 24, 2007)

I just set up an Everlast CIS system from Coastal and it's printing off color. 

I am printing the same files, with the same settings that I had with the OEM inks and am getting results that are WAY different. My reds look hot pink, purples look blue and browns look greenish.

I tried their tech support, but they don't seem to know much more than I do... I have tried adujsting the color profile, -15 +15 +15 and a whole range of anything I could think of. I have adjusted, gamma, brightness, etc. I just can't get it to match my screen OR the old prints.

I don't understand what is going on. The only variable that should have changed was the inks and coastal insists that they should match the oem inks.

I'm frustrated and lost! Please help a newbie!!! I have a few huge orders 100+ eachand really want to do a great job for them, but I can't get the images they gave me now with these new inks. 

TIA
Kevin


----------



## meotai (Mar 28, 2007)

when you used the original ink, did you have to adjust anything to correct the color?


----------



## toastynhere (Mar 24, 2007)

No, I did not have to make any color corrections at all with the original inks. That's the part that is so frustrating/confusing. I would assume the prints would be exactly the same color now, but they are not. 

Coastal stated that I should not have to make any color corrections and they were surprised when I mentioned I was having troubles with the ink. 

Any more help would be greatly appreciated. 

Kevin


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

try turning off color management in your printer driver and using the color management in your graphics software.


----------



## toastynhere (Mar 24, 2007)

I'm working with Adobe Photoshop elements right now. I have turned off the color management in the printer options, but then the colors seem to get even worse. 


My purples...turn almost black. My Blacks look more like blue (this is happening with the control management on and off, but worse with the printer drivers off.)


I am currently running RGB color mode in the program, but it doesn't have a CMYK option available. 

I'm trying to think if there's something else I'm missing.

Kevin


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

In Adobe PSE select the Edit menu, Color Settings. From there you can tell it what to do. From the help system you can get an overview of color management settings.


----------



## meotai (Mar 28, 2007)

is the color messed up before you transfer it on a shirt/stuff? or after? or both?


----------



## toastynhere (Mar 24, 2007)

The prints look messed up enough on plain paper, we haven't even printed on transfer paper yet since it's so expensive, so no presses yet with it either


----------



## toastynhere (Mar 24, 2007)

BINKI,
Thanks for the color management info. I think I got it and it's looking like prints I used to get! 

I'm going to actually do some test prints shortly and see what they look like. I'm pumped up about using these everlast inks....$...Finally gonna save some money.

Again, Thanks all for the help. If something else comes up...I'll write again.

Kevin


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

Did you try running a printer nozzle check to see if all the colors are printing?


----------



## toastynhere (Mar 24, 2007)

Prometheus (great name by the way),

Yes, all nozzles are firing perfectly and my prints are coming out better after changing APE to full color management. 

I've pressed a few shirts since I got home from work and the colors do look really good now. 

Thanks!


----------



## VividImages (Feb 7, 2008)

I dont mean to hijack this thread but I am having an issue with my new printer not matching the colors on the screen as well.

First off, I dont have the software stated here. As I matter of fact I have NO special software as yet. I'm using a bologna program from Avery that I downloaded after I bought some of their heat transfer paper.

Secondly, when I was using my Dell printer the colors matched well until I had an issue with opaque paper. I did some research on these forums and bought a new Epson C120. Now when I try to print projects that I did before with my Dell the colors are WAY off. The purple that before was a lovely shade of violet is now almost black.

I've tried a few different settings but without a good graphics program I'm not sure what else to do. Any help on this would be appreciated.

I am fairly new to the heat transfer business but I am excited now that I have read about all the possiblities on these forums.

Thanks in advance for the advice!


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

VividImages said:


> I dont mean to hijack this thread but I am having an issue with my new printer not matching the colors on the screen as well.
> 
> First off, I dont have the software stated here. As I matter of fact I have NO special software as yet. I'm using a bologna program from Avery that I downloaded after I bought some of their heat transfer paper.
> 
> ...


I sent Rachel info on this but I want to add the info here as well. A lot of people make their designs and then send them to thier printer and are a little dismayed when they see that the color that is printed is not what they have on their screens. You all need to get in the habit of printing with actual colors, meaning use the hex color codes. An example the color code for balck is #000000. If you take the eyedropper on your tool bar and place it over a color in your design and lets say it is supposed to be black but the eyedropper reads 000002 then you are not printing black but in fact printing a blackish color and the printer reads that number. Simply highlight your design and change the design color code to 000000 and click. Lou If you do not know color codes then go to google and type hex color codes charts.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Lou....what program are you referring to?


----------



## VividImages (Feb 7, 2008)

Lou thanks for this info it would help a bunch if this Avery program used hex codes. Unfortunetly it doesn't it uses only the color wheel RGB style. 

Is there a cheat code list that will transfer hex color codes into RGBs?

*edit Found some conversions charts but the colors printed still seem off. What "mode" should I be printing in? I've been using Best Photo on the Epson


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

VividImages said:


> Lou thanks for this info it would help a bunch if this Avery program used hex codes. Unfortunetly it doesn't it uses only the color wheel RGB style.
> 
> Is there a cheat code list that will transfer hex color codes into RGBs?
> 
> *edit Found some conversions charts but the colors printed still seem off. What "mode" should I be printing in? I've been using Best Photo on the Epson


The color mode you should be printed in really depends on the paper you are using. 75% of the time I use just the photo mode. Not the best photo.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

charles95405 said:


> Lou....what program are you referring to?


Both corel and Illustrator have eyedroppers in their tool bar.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

*Here is a great color picker program. I have used this in the past. It will tell you what color you are using and if you visit other websites and like a color you can find out whayt color code they may be using as well. It is an easy down load. *

*www.nattyware.com/pixie.html*


----------



## VividImages (Feb 7, 2008)

I thank you for the help. As soon as I get a different graphics program this will help a bunch.


----------



## suju (May 2, 2008)

Thanks Lou, I am going to try the program. I'm curious though what settings everyone is doing on their C120. I'm new to all this and just got my first order for 30 t-shirts, unfortunately I'm having a hard time matching the color. I'm using illustrator and what's really strange is the file that I received from the customer looks like the color is Panetone 302, but when I just copy and paste the logo to a new file in illustrator the logo comes out a lighter shade of blue instead of the blue green in the original file. I'm not doing anything strange except copy and paste. I tried printing it out on the original file and it came out almost like black. Then I printed from my copied file and it comes out blue, but what I really need is the blue-green that's on the customer's file. Also does anyone know the difference in the color mode setting of the printer between: Epson vivid and Adobe RGB? 

thanks
suju


----------



## MR.NEED ANSWERS (Jul 14, 2008)

toastynhere said:


> I just set up an Everlast CIS system from Coastal and it's printing off color.
> 
> I am printing the same files, with the same settings that I had with the OEM inks and am getting results that are WAY different. My reds look hot pink, purples look blue and browns look greenish.
> 
> ...


 


can you all take a look at this Thread and maybe we all can help out alot of our newbie that was once like you ...alot better... 

this link has....

Questions that you can help Answer... 


http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t55489.html


wonder full members please take a look maybe you can help me and the other newbies out with this thread... questionnaire to make it a little easier for everyone in our new exstended T-shirt forum.com family and if possible try to get everybody on board...THINK YOU


http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t55489.html


----------

